# Imprimante ML-1630W et Airport (Wifi)



## _RyO_ (10 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour les gens

je viens de m'acheter une imprimante Samsung ML-1630W, avec donc ethernet et Wifi.
Imprimer par l'USB et l'ethernet ne pose à priori pas de souci, après quelques problèmes tout de même et pas mal de recherches sur mon ami le Gogole.

Mais tout l'intérêt de cette imprimante réside dans sa capacité à être interrogée en Wifi.

Seul souci, je suis tout en Apple chez moi et visiblement, elle refuse de rejoindre tout réseau Wifi diffusé par mes bornes TimeCapsule, Airport Extreme et Express. 

La configuration se passe bien mais une fois validée, elle refuse de se connecter.
J'ai essayé de créer un réseau ouvert, sans protection, tout simple, idem.

La seule façon a été de créer un réseau ad-hoc sur un iMac, et là, elle a accepté de se connecter, mais possédant plusieurs Mac, çà ne présente aucun intérêt pour moi.

Donc si quelqu'un a eu ce problème et qu'il l'a résolu, je serais curieux de connaître la solution...

Merci bcp
JC. G


----------



## houbaruda (22 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
j'ai le même problème avec ma Samsung 4500w.
J'arrive à la visualiser (en me connectant au réseau airportthru (quoique celui-ci reste grisé dans la barre des taches)) avec SetIp impossible de m'y connecter par l'intermédiaire de Safari ou Firefox à l'adresse http://192.0.0.192
J'ai réussi à l'ajouter mais impossible d'imprimer : Message : "tentative de connexion à lhôte SEC0015992CBFA4.local. pour limprimante"
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## houbaruda (23 Septembre 2008)

houbaruda a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai le même problème avec ma Samsung 4500w.
> J'arrive à la visualiser (en me connectant au réseau airportthru (quoique celui-ci reste grisé dans la barre des taches)) avec SetIp impossible de m'y connecter par l'intermédiaire de Safari ou Firefox à l'adresse http://192.0.0.192
> J'ai réussi à l'ajouter mais impossible d'imprimer : Message : "tentative de connexion à lhôte SEC0015992CBFA4.local. pour limprimante"
> Merci pour vos réponses.



Je n'arrive pas à me connecter à la page web de mon imprimante en fait...


----------



## houbaruda (25 Septembre 2008)

Personne ne peut m'aider... SVP
J'ai fermer le coupe feu. mais rien ne change.
Faut-il relier en WIfi l'imprimante à ma borne Alicebox (si oui comment) ?
Aidez moi SVP


----------



## houbaruda (26 Septembre 2008)

Mon imprimante apparaît bien dans "Bonjour" mais quand je clic dessus , Safari cherche mais ne trouve pas.


----------



## houbaruda (3 Novembre 2008)

Personne ne peut nous aider ?
NB : J'ai changer Alice en Neuf box.
J'arrive pas à relier mon imprimante 4500W avec mon mac mais je peux le faire en la reliant à la box directement.
Mais ensuite, une fois la config effectuée( imprimante dans le réseau de ma box en infrastructure) , j'arrive à voir l'imprimante dans bonjour mais pas d'impression ni de scan.
Quelqu'un a-t-il réussi quelque chose?


----------



## AppleSpirit (22 Juillet 2009)

salut, j'ai le même problème que toi avec la 4500 si tu as trouvé une solution depuis merci de me dire... je sens que je vais faire une dépression là


----------



## _RyO_ (28 Juillet 2009)

Non, pas de solution pour le WiFi
Du coup, vu le peu que j'imprime, l'imprimante est branchée en Bluetooth sur l'iMac de ma femme et c'est lui qui partage.


----------



## gece (28 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,
Je me suis également acheté une samsung 4500w.
J'y mis une après-midi pour la faire fonctionner en wifi et la connecter à ma Livebox.
Le plus dur a été de la faire reconnaître par la livebox, c'est-à-dire l'associer. Il ne faut pas se tromper dans les étapes.
J'ai relié l'imprimante à la livebox par un cable ethernet. On peut ensuite la configurer par la biais d'un navigateur en relevant l'adresse IP de l'imprimante. Il faut ensuite paramétrer le réseau sans fil de l'imprimante. Après, déconnecter la cable ethernet, lance la box en association et redémarrer l'imprimante.
Si ça peut vous aider...
Bon courage.
G


----------



## AppleSpirit (28 Juillet 2009)

moi aussi j'ai réussi à la faire marcher mais ne me demandez pas comment j'ai pas encore compris comment j'ai fait. C'est une belle imprimante multifonction wifi, laser et tout mais pour la configurer pour qu'elle marche sans fil c'est un cauchemar !


----------



## AppleSpirit (12 Octobre 2009)

voilà j'ai dû changer mon ssid et ma clé wep et je n'arrive de nouveau plus à connecter cette samsung 4500w en wifi... Cette fois ça fait mal, j'y ai passé en tout 14 heures sur deux jours et toujours rien, je n'arrive plus à la reconnecter....

Si quelqu'un a cette imprimante et est sur mac et qu'il peut me donner un tuyau... un grand merci d'avance, sincèrement.


----------



## beetlejuice (6 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai la Samsung 1630W et un iMac sous Snow Leopard.

Voilà comment j'ai configuré l'imprimante.

Hypothèses:
- mon réseau local est 192.168.1.X, masque 255.255.255.0
- Adresses IP: gw: 192.168.1.1, PC: 192.168.1.2, imprimante: 192.168.1.200, toutes statiques)

1. Installer les drivers fournis sur le CD d'install

2. Attribution de l'adresse IP (p.ex. 192.168.1.200) à l'imprimante
- Connecter l'imprimante via le câble USB
- Dans "Préférences Système", aller dans "Imprimantes et Fax" et rajouter l'imprimante ("Par défaut", type: USB)
- Dans le Samsung SmartPanel (le petit S à droite dans la barre de menu), choisir SmartPanel; dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre en bas à droite de l'écran, cliquer sur 'Paramètres d'imprimante'
- Dans la nouvelle fenêtre qui s'ouvre, aller dans Réseau > Configuration Réseau, choisir Statique, cliquer sur paramètres et entrer les paramètres IP de l'imprimante (dans mon cas, adresse IP: 192.168.1.200, Masque de sous-réseau: 255.255.255.0, Passerelle: 192.168.1.1); cliquer sur Appliquer
- Dans "Préférences Système", aller dans "Imprimantes et Fax" et supprimer l'imprimante ("Par défaut", type: USB) que vous venez de rajouter
- Déconnecter le câble USB

3. Configurer votre imprimante pour la connexion wifi
- Aller dans Préférences > Réseau
- Choisir Airport, se connecter à airportthtu
- Cliquer sur Avancé
- Dans le taquet TCP/IP, choisir: Manuellement - 192.168.1.2 - 255.255.255.0
- Ouvrir Safari, aller sur 192.168.1.200
- Dans Wireless, sélectionner Wizard et configurer les paramètres de votre réseau wifi
- Cliquer sur Apply; à ce moment vous perdez la connexion donc ne vous inquiétez pas de ne pas voir la page s'afficher
- Retourner dans Préférences > Réseau
- Choisir Airport, se connecter à votre réseau wifi normal
- Cliquer sur Avancé
- Dans le taquet TCP/IP, choisir: Via DHCP
- A ce moment, vous pouvez vérifier en ouvrant dans Safari 192.168.1.200 que l'imprimante est connectée correctement

4. Installer l'imprimante via wifi
- Dans "Préférences Système", aller dans "Imprimantes et Fax" et rajouter l'imprimante ("Par défaut", type: Bonjour)

Et voilà !


----------



## AppleSpirit (14 Mai 2010)

Après trois jours de recherches voici mes résultats, vous ne trouverez ces informations ni sur un mode d'emploi ni auprès de la centrale téléphonique de Samsung. J'ai dû personnellement m'investir des heures et des heures durant par tâtonnements pour arriver aux résultats suivants : 

Imprimante Samung SCX 4500W

1. Connecter son imprimante à son modem routeur avec un câble ethernet

2. Aller à l&#8217;adresse ip de l&#8217;imprimante depuis safari pour accéder au firmware de l&#8217;imprimante. 

3. Cliquer sur «network setting»

4. Dans le sous menu tcp/ip mettre ip de l&#8217;imprimante sous statique.

5. Dans le sous menu «wireless» poursuivre une installation manuelle (et non automatique) dans le menu sans fil (custom et non wizard).

6. Sélectionner «tkip + aes»

7. Cliquer sur appliquer tout à la fin dans le menu sans fil (puis c&#8217;est normal que ça affiche «not connected")

8. Eteindre complètement l&#8217;imprimante et seulement après débrancher le câble jaune ethernet !

9. Rallumer l&#8217;imprimante et l&#8217;ajouter tout simplement dans préférences système, elle apparaît en Bonjour.


Avec Snow Leopard, pas besoin du cd d&#8217;installation, les pilotes sont déjà installés (à condition d&#8217;avoir sélectionné l'option d&#8217;installer tous les pilotes d&#8217;imprimantes lors de l&#8217;installation de Snow Leo). 

Voilà j'espère ainsi épargner à autrui le cauchemar que j'ai vécu.


----------



## capillotraktor (24 Août 2010)

Salut,

Je suis ancien (et futur) macuser, juste pour vous dire que sous Windows 7 c'est la même merde, le problème ne venant pas tant du réseau que de l'interface web très très foireuse (le menu wifi apparaît chez moi une fois sur dix, c'est à devenir fou...). Pour l'instant aucune méthode ne fonctionne pour moi, j'attends le technicien pour un remplacement de la carte wifi...

Bonne journée


----------



## AppleSpirit (24 Août 2010)

Tu utilises windobws ? Alors un conseil. Prends un forfait chez le technicien. Je suggérerais également des sédatifs.


----------



## edpr403 (17 Octobre 2010)

Ayant acheté une imprimante Samsung ML-1630W pour sa connectivité wifi, je l'ai mise en route sans problème mais j'ai échoué à la connecter à mon réseau wifi. J'ai consulté divers forums dont celui-ci, suivi les conseils de ceux qui avaient réussi, sans succès.
Réseau: deux iMac en réseau avec Freebox
- je donne à l'imprimante une adresse IP fixe hors de la plage du HCP (conseil Samsung trouvé ailleurs) (si l'imprimante est connectée via ethernet ça marche très bien)
- je configure le wifi pour la connection au réseau Freebox, tout se passe bien mais après la configuration l'imprimante ne se connecte pas au réseau.

l'échec répété prend une forme précise: une fois configuré, le wifi se déconnecte complètement (le voyant bleu s'éteint), pour le rallumer il faut faire un reset qui efface la configuration et ramène la configuration Samsung par défaut.

Ayant déjà perdu pas mal d'heures, je suis preneur de toute suggestion!


----------



## edpr403 (27 Octobre 2010)

j'ai trouvé sur d'autres forums une piste que j'ai suivie, et ça marche: il ne faut pas utiliser la protection WAP (TKIP+AES) mais seulement WAP (TKIP) pour le réseau wifi. J'ai modifié mon réseau sur ce point, et l'imprimante a enfin accepté de se connecter et semble rester connectée.
A ce détail près, les indications de Samsung sont correctes, même si elles sont confuses.
J'en suis resté à l'adresse IP fixe pour l'imprimante, ayant lu qu'elle ne fonctionnait pas bien en DHCP, ce que je n'ai pas testé.
Le SAV de Samsung n'a pas l'air de connaître ce détail important, puisqu'ils m'ont même fait un échange standard d'imprimante!
Bon courage à tous


----------



## Deborah (6 Février 2015)

_RyO_ a dit:


> Bonjour les gens
> 
> je viens de m'acheter une imprimante Samsung ML-1630W, avec donc ethernet et Wifi.
> Imprimer par l'USB et l'ethernet ne pose à priori pas de souci, après quelques problèmes tout de même et pas mal de recherches sur mon ami le Gogole.
> ...


----------



## Deborah (6 Février 2015)

Evidemment, un peu en retard, je vous donne ma solution, plusieurs fois expérimentée : ouvrir la trappe arrière et la  refermer, au besoin plusieurs fois, et le wi fi se déclenche. J'ai tenté de savoir pourquoi, mais on m'a aimablement répondu que c'était comme ça, voilà tout (sur OS X.10)


----------

